# "New Posts"  Question



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2010)

Could someone tell me what causes the "New Posts" section to restart so often. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			









Sometimes there are 3 or 4 pages (16 to 20 hours worth) of "New Posts" (which I like to go to all of the time). This is fine.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Other times, They're gone from the "New Post" section, almost as soon as they get posted. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Then about 12 or 14 new posts accumulate----Then "POOF", they're gone too!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This causes a whole lot of posts to be missed by me & hundreds of other viewers.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










I'm not a computer geek, but there must be a way to get it to leave the newest 20 or 30 posts when it restarts that section, instead of wiping out all of them, including the ones that were only there 5 minutes???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Please answer this question quickly----It might only be here for a few minutes.

Thanks,
Bearcarver


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2010)

Yup----That proves my point.
That question stayed on the "New Posts" page for 7 minutes !!!

20 people got to see it.

Almost as if it was done on purpose.


Bearcarver


----------



## ronp (May 8, 2010)

There is an easy fix. Top right pull the quick links menu down and click on todays posts, then go to the time you were here last.


----------



## rbranstner (May 9, 2010)

I guess I never use the 'new posts" tool bar I always just use the "SMF - Smoking Meat Forums" tool bar.


----------



## ddave (May 9, 2010)

The New Posts section contains the New Posts since the last time you logged in.  It is an autosearch result list based on your last login date and time.  If you log in then back out (or the system THINKS you logged out) then the New Posts result set will be different the next time you see it.

Todays Posts shows posts from the last 24 hours.

The Active Threads view

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/mod...=Active_Topics

probably gives the most flexibility as far as trying to keep up with the forum goes. 

Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for getting back to me guys.

Ron,
That one you told me about is GREAT. It works real nice. I will probably use that most of the time in the future.

However It still doesn't explain why the "New Posts" section sometimes only holds posts as being "New Posts" for a few minutes, like my question here was only there for 7 minutes. Isn't that why I see people "Bump" a post up?
Can't we get the "New Posts" section to hold onto the last 50 or 100 posts?
I'm sure there are many who use it as their main door to "New Posts", because that is what it is called, and that is what they want to see.


Thanks again Ron, RB, and DDave,
Bearcarver


----------



## ddave (May 9, 2010)

Did you log out or back in during the 7 minute span or lose connection?  New Posts has to do with EACH USER'S last login time.  If I logged out right before you posted your question and didn't log back in for two weeks, when I logged back in, your post would show up in New Posts for me along with about 20 other pages I'd imagine. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It is not New Posts for the day (that's what Todays Posts is) it is New Posts that have been posted since a user logged out last.

There's no way to dictate how many posts it holds.  It is dependent on each user.  It sounds like the Active Posts page will give you more of what you are looking for.

Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2010)

I didn't actually log out. I got off the forum & got back on, but didn't physically "log out".
You're right though---I like the "Todays Posts" page Ron clued me in on, and the "Active Posts". I'll be using that a lot from now on. It takes awhile for us Old guys to pick this computer stuff up. I think I tend to over think computer stuff.


Thanks,
Bearcarver


----------

